# Plant Choice for walstad tank



## cojack22

I'd like to order some plants online for a walstad tank I'm going to be setting up soon. I really like dwarf baby tears and micro swords, but I am not sure if they would do well. This is my first time trying this method. I already have some java ferns that I am going to add. I am going to be using a ten gallon tank with potting soil. So basically what would be some good plants to add and what are some good sites I could buy them off of.


----------



## El Exorcisto

I would go with fast growers initially, and lilaeopsis has never been a screamer in my experience. How much light are you using? That is the limiting factor more than anything. If you put enough light on top, I would go with various hygrophila (sunset, polysperma, difformis), vallisnera, echinodorus tenellus instead of lilaeopsis, etc... If you are going to be skinny with light, then stick with cryptocorynes, java ferns, and mosses. As for where to get them, once you have an idea of what you want put a post in the classifideds. The plants you get from members will be top notch in quality, and they will most likely be in submersed form instead of emersed like most commercial sources.


----------



## cojack22

I am going to use the best fluorescent I can find at the pet store on top, plus maybe another fluorescent bulb in a lamp. I will also have a heater and a submersible filter to create some good water circulation. Do you think HC would do well with this set up?


----------



## dwalstad

cojack22 said:


> Do you think HC would do well with this set up?


Probably not. HC is best reserved for High-Tech tanks. I'd add _Sagittaria subulata_ to your list. It grows well and doesn't get too big. In any case, get a bunch of plants. There's no way to predict which ones will do well under your specific conditions.

A 10.5" clamp light with a 14 watt CFL will work pretty well on a 10 gal. I pay automobile glass cutters to cut glass for the tops of my aquariums. I have them cut two rectangular pieces (small and large). The clamp light goes on top (see photo of my Blackworm tank).


----------



## LVKSPlantlady

Ozelot sword!! They grow so good and have great color!, and like dwalstad said Subulata. Not only does this plant grow good it reproduces like crazy! Those two grow the best in my tanks...


----------



## El Exorcisto

Or pickup an incandescent hood for your tank from the pet shop. It'll hold two 23w corkscrews which make almost enough light to get high tech plants really pearling. HC is a high-tech plant, and grossly overrated IMO. In a a low-tech tank you need plant volume to extract nutrients from the water, since there isn't enough CO2 available to allow a few plants to operate at peak efficiency.


----------



## Esteroali

Dwarf Sags,Anubias, Crypts, Luwigias, Lotus, Limnophila do great.


----------



## cojack22

Thanks that info was really helpful. I guess I'll start looking on these forums for a good deal on a plant package. I really want something that will cover the ground like a carpet, I really like the iwagumi style tanks so I'm going to try to do something like that. Also, I'm having some trouble finding potting soil that doesn't have any fertilizer in it. I've found some that doesn't have any wetting agents or "plant food" but it lists some other ingredients like nitrates and other stuff. Think its safe?


----------



## El Exorcisto

cojack, I think you are missing what is being said. You need a high volume of plants for a walstad tank to work. Iwagumi is, by nature, a low-volume type aquascape. In order for carpets to behave right, they need CO2 injection and HIGH (read that again, HIGH) lighting. Over a ten gallon you'd need around 50 watts, a 55 would need something on the order of 200ish. Regular fluorescents won't cut it, and most likely neither will cheap DIY CO2. Learn how to GROW plants before trying to aquascape. By the time you have invested the time and money into learning how to grow plants, you'll be bored enough to try your hand at aquascaping. If you never put the time or money into learing to successfully grow the plants, aquascaping is a moot point.

As for soil, use nothing but straight organic soils, no chemical fertilizers. Chemical fertilizers leech into the water column and feed algae along with your plants. No good...


----------



## LVKSPlantlady

I use plain Ol' top soil, NO balls no ferts! Grows great plants!


----------



## dwalstad

Esteroali said:


> Dwarf Sags,Anubias, Crypts, Luwigias, Lotus, Limnophila do great.


Esteroali,

Great tank!

Personally, I like this better than "carpet tanks".


----------



## Esteroali

WOW THANKS!! I read your book front to back. I was a marine biology major WAY back when in college so it interested me (I am a vet now). Out of my 4 tanks this is my favorite. Once you find your balance it seems to be very very stable and maintenance free.


----------



## bradac56

dwalstad said:


> A 10.5" clamp light with a 14 watt CFL will work pretty well on a 10 gal. I pay automobile glass cutters to cut glass for the tops of my aquariums. I have them cut two rectangular pieces (small and large). The clamp light goes on top (see photo of my Blackworm tank).


I almost glossed over this, so you have a tank to breed Lumbriculus Variegatus? Now that's a dedicated live foods feeder 
I thought I was doing good by buying a half pound of them at my club meetings...

- Brad


----------



## cojack22

Alright so I have everything set up now, but I have one last question. I've got my soil in my tank right now to air out. I ordered some dwarf Sagittaria Subulata, Hornwart, and Cryptocoryne Wendtii. I already have some Java Fern in another tank. I only have a 15 watt bulb over my tank with no natural light reaching it. Will that be enough lighting? I have a desk lamp with an 11 watt bulb I could also put over the tank too.


----------



## bradac56

It depends on what type of light is it? (T12,T8,T5,T5HO,T5NO, Compact Florescent, etc) and how big is the tank?

I would say off hand if it's not some sort of T5 or better bulb then no you don't have enough.

- Brad


----------



## LVKSPlantlady

I think you want 1.5 to 2.5 watts per gallon... So If you put both lights you have now on there, that would total 26 watts in a ten gal tank comes to be 2.6 watts per gallon, I think this will be ok. You can always get more if you need them! Since your not going to do CO2, right? Too much light will only lead to alge problems...

I have 3 watts per gallon on my 10 gal and the subulata stays small but the same plant in my 20 L with only .75 watts per gallon they get really tall! All the way to the top of the tank!


----------



## El Exorcisto

You can get 27 watt CFL corkscrew bulbs at Wally World or Lowes. One of them will get you closer. If you get an incandescent canopy for your tank it'll hold two of them. Its enough light to get pearling with CO2 injection...


----------

